# Police Officer Ivorie Klusmann



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Ivorie Klusmann*

DeKalb County Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Saturday, August 10, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 10 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 8/10/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Ivorie Klusmann was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to a call at approximately 2:45 am.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree near the intersection of DeKalb Medical Parkway and Heritage Park Trail.

Officer Klusmann had served with the DeKalb County Police Department for only 10 months and was assigned to the East Precinct.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Cedric L. Alexander
DeKalb County Police Department
1960 West Exchange Place
Tucker, GA 30084

Phone: (678) 937-2852

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21813-police-officer-ivorie-klusmann#ixzz2bZck3IEE


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Klusmann


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Klusmann


----------

